
Facebook Manipulated 689,003 Users' Emotions For Science - ot
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/28/facebook-manipulated-689003-users-emotions-for-science/
======
masnick
See the discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7959829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7959829)

